

Werewolf/Mafia - a game of social hacking and experimentation - maryrosecook
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mafia_(party_game)

======
maryrosecook
I played this game for the first time at Barcamp London 6
(www.barcamplondon.org) and absolutely adored it. Thought it would appeal to
other hackers.

